# Food colouring. (Hair Dye)



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I want to dye my rats hair just because im bord really lol nothing else.

But will it 
Affect them in anyway?
Is it safe to use?
Will it stain their coats or damage it in anyway?
Will it poison them?

Thanks
Mark

Edit.
OR i just had another idea

Can i use it to tell baby mice apart?

like put a blue spot on them for boys and a red one for girls ?



Or am i in fantasy land again lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Wont harm them, can be used for identification, wont harm the coat but will obviously make it off colour for a while (probably take about a month for it to fully wear off) but shouldnt have any affect on the coat quality.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

can i book mine in with ya, for a pink rince with purple spots :2thumb:


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I want to dye my rats hair just because im bord really lol nothing else.
> 
> But will it
> Affect them in anyway?
> ...


Ohhhh dear its the weekend dude surely you have something other to do than making your rats pretty colours?? what are you gonna use to protect their eyes you have mini rat goggles i take it?? and also do you not think its a little bit sexist painting the boys blue and the girls red?? i have a lawn that needs mowing and a car that needs cleaning if you really want something to fill your time this morning?? :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

How perculier, haha. i know its safe as my mum used to do it with her hamsters, and people use it with chicks. will try and find the pic later and put it up. if you do do it make sure to get pics


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

RALFERS08 said:


> Ohhhh dear its the weekend dude surely you have something other to do than making your rats pretty colours?? what are you gonna use to protect their eyes you have mini rat goggles i take it?? and also do you not think its a little bit sexist painting the boys blue and the girls red?? i have a lawn that needs mowing and a car that needs cleaning if you really want something to fill your time this morning?? :whistling2:


lol im just bord as i wasnt planning on doing their face just their bodys lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i dip baby rats end of the tail in so i know which is reserved for who. Never thought of dying my rats wouldnt the coliur stain like everything if they wee on each other and if they groom each other they will be running round like they had a blue lolly lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I do wonder what a good looking young man like you _*isn't*_ doing at a weekend so that he's bored???

Seriously, as it's food colouring it should be totally safe and you could use it to identify your baby mice. I used nail varnish to identify my same coloured kittens, but then they had claws big enough to do that. A friend of mine used a felt tip pen and put a dot inside the ear of her same coloured kittens, different coloured dots in left or right ear, different kittens!


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Lover said:


> i dip baby rats end of the tail in so i know which is reserved for who. Never thought of dying my rats wouldnt the coliur stain like everything if they wee on each other and if they groom each other they will be running round like they had a blue lolly lol.


that's a really good idea!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

feorag said:


> I do wonder what a good looking young man like you _*isn't*_ doing at a weekend so that he's bored???
> 
> Seriously, as it's food colouring it should be totally safe and you could use it to identify your baby mice. I used nail varnish to identify my same coloured kittens, but then they had claws big enough to do that. A friend of mine used a felt tip pen and put a dot inside the ear of her same coloured kittens, different coloured dots in left or right ear, different kittens!


lol im supposed to be going into York but dont knwo if i can be botherd for several reasons.


To either be suck in the back of a van or squished in the back of a car.
Listen to my dad moan every 2 minutes
Walk around all day into every shop my dads girlfriend wants to go into.
Listen to her son moan and cry because he mum wont buy him something then she just buys him it to stop him moaning.
Sounds like a fun day doesnt it :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I dont have anything to do but eat and sleep, only just woken up. lol!!
I am going out later tonight though family party ha.


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

Seriously mate dying them with food colouring lol what else a bit of vanilla essence damm whats this world coming too....


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used food coloring to mark which babies are reserved for which person


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You could always go out shopping with them and stamp and whinge and sulk and see if ya dads girlfriend will buy you what you want too:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You could always go out shopping with them and stamp and whinge and sulk and see if ya dads girlfriend will buy you what you want too:lol2:


 haha good idea that hun.... X x


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You could always go out shopping with them and stamp and whinge and sulk and see if ya dads girlfriend will buy you what you want too:lol2:


 Im going anyway, Does anyone know where Leaping Lizard is in York ? ill stomp scream and shout to go their


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

and ill pick up some food colouring on the way back


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Should get some stencils, too, so you can put shapes into their fur *lol*


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Im going anyway, Does anyone know where Leaping Lizard is in York ? ill stomp scream and shout to go their


 I dooooo!  Its on front street in Acomb, behind the bath shop  
Dont walk there though! It takes forever! :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You could always go out shopping with them and stamp and whinge and sulk and see if ya dads girlfriend will buy you what you want too:lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

Ummmmm, why would you dye an animal save to identify it?

if you are bored get weekend job, or paint a picture, dont paint an animal :S

i do worry about some of the posts i read here


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Blackberry - no harm, no foul!!!!  : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

blackberry said:


> Ummmmm, why would you dye an animal save to identify it?
> 
> if you are bored get weekend job, or paint a picture, dont paint an animal :S
> 
> i do worry about some of the posts i read here


im sorry iv been watching this thread and theres nothing wrong with what he wants to do...

he doesn't want to 'paint' the animals for the sake of it its so he knows who's who mostly

not having a dig just stating : victory:.... X x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think I must have something wrong with me as I seem to be the only person who thinks it is a silly idea, may stress the animals out, is being totally disrespectful to them as a living animals. Nor is food colouring totally safe. They are chemicals and can and do, cause severe allergic reactions.
Put some sunset yellow on my tongue and it would swell to fill my mouth and suffocate me. 
I think it is a flipping stupid idea. Why not get some chemical dye and dye your own hair instead. You are the bored one, you fancy amusing yourself, just do something to yourself. Leave your animals in peace and treat them with respect instead of like 'things' which are there only to amuse you.:bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I think I must have something wrong with me as I seem to be the only person who thinks it is a silly idea, may stress the animals out, is being totally disrespectful to them as a living animals. Nor is food colouring totally safe. They are chemicals and can and do, cause severe allergic reactions.
> Put some sunset yellow on my tongue and it would swell to fill my mouth and suffocate me.
> I think it is a flipping stupid idea. Why not get some chemical dye and dye your own hair instead. You are the bored one, you fancy amusing yourself, just do something to yourself. Leave your animals in peace and treat them with respect instead of like 'things' which are there only to amuse you.:bash:


 
Well said Pam:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Could understand doing it for ID purposes, but for fun? I can certainly think of funner ways to spend a sunny Saturday afternoon...

Animals aren't toys...fun as they can be to play with WHEN it's interactive and beneficial for them i.e. socialisation, mental stimulation etc.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Sounds like a fun day doesnt it :lol2:


 Sure does!!




Shell195 said:


> You could always go out shopping with them and stamp and whinge and sulk and see if ya dads girlfriend will buy you what you want too:lol2:


I'm loving it Shell!!! :lol2:


farmercoope said:


>


I remember over 20 years ago walking down a street in Brownsville, Texas on the Mexican border the week before Easter and seeing boxes full of chicks like this for sale! Gave me a very bad feeling - I was not happy about it at all!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

feorag said:


> Sure does!!
> 
> 
> I'm loving it Shell!!! :lol2:I remember over 20 years ago walking down a street in Brownsville, Texas on the Mexican border the week before Easter and seeing boxes full of chicks like this for sale! Gave me a very bad feeling - I was not happy about it at all!!!


Yup, Its humiliating, degrading and horrible really! I believe for identification purposes then its great and if you have no other means then its okay to use, but NEVER would I say to use it like has been done with the chicks, for fun, its animal cruelty, oo lets all go paint our animals.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to go to a hairdresser that had a little shitzu which would come and sit on your lap for a cuddle while you were having your locks trimmed (if you were lucky). Was a lovely little dog. I went in one day and it was bright pink :bash: It looked so nice just how it was before the dye job, why would you want a bright pink dog?? Apparently they'd been doing it on and off for ages...I just don't get it.


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I think I must have something wrong with me as I seem to be the only person who thinks it is a silly idea, may stress the animals out, is being totally disrespectful to them as a living animals. Nor is food colouring totally safe. They are chemicals and can and do, cause severe allergic reactions.
> Put some sunset yellow on my tongue and it would swell to fill my mouth and suffocate me.
> I think it is a flipping stupid idea. Why not get some chemical dye and dye your own hair instead. You are the bored one, you fancy amusing yourself, just do something to yourself. Leave your animals in peace and treat them with respect instead of like 'things' which are there only to amuse you.:bash:


Thank you, i thought i was going mad for a moment :gasp:

i completley agree animals should not be used for childish amusment :bash:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

blackberry said:


> Ummmmm, why would you dye an animal save to identify it?
> 
> if you are bored get weekend job, or paint a picture, dont paint an animal :S
> 
> i do worry about some of the posts i read here


I have a enough job thanks you 



fenwoman said:


> I think I must have something wrong with me as I seem to be the only person who thinks it is a silly idea, may stress the animals out, is being totally disrespectful to them as a living animals. Nor is food colouring totally safe. They are chemicals and can and do, cause severe allergic reactions.
> Put some sunset yellow on my tongue and it would swell to fill my mouth and suffocate me.
> I think it is a flipping stupid idea. Why not get some chemical dye and dye your own hair instead. You are the bored one, you fancy amusing yourself, just do something to yourself. Leave your animals in peace and treat them with respect instead of like 'things' which are there only to amuse you.:bash:


I dye my hair all the time, My mum went out today to buy me some bright red,blue and purple hair dye.



blackberry said:


> Thank you, i thought i was going mad for a moment :gasp:
> 
> i completley agree animals should not be used for childish amusment :bash:


I only wanted to know because ive seen rats that have had it done before.


But then i suppose my animals my choice then again i best behave other wise ill get the RSPCA phoned on my then i can come on here and crave attention for it 

:lol2:

BTW i did go to York was pretty boring couldnt find leaping lizards either, so upsetting...


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well said mark i think soo too its your choice you could have been more careless by not evan askint and then doing at to find out it was bad for their skin evan though it isn't theres still a possability it could have...

so i think your being responsable in one sense but i think of things when im board things that are out of this world theres nothing wrong in wondering is there?....


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well said mark i think soo too its your choice you could have been more careless by not evan askint and then doing at to find out it was bad for their skin evan though it isn't theres still a possability it could have...
> 
> so i think your being responsable in one sense but i think of things when im board things that are out of this world theres nothing wrong in wondering is there?....


 
Nope only an idea doesnt mean im actually going to do it. 

Anyway i think amber would look lovely all pink...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think you can say that dyeing animals unecessarily for your own amusement is being 'responsible'.

For identification purposes, if they all have similar markings then fair enough. But just because you're bored and thought you'd give it a try, doesn't sit well with me at all.



Mischievous_Mark said:


> But then i suppose my animals my choice then again i best behave other wise ill get the RSPCA phoned on my then i can come on here and crave attention for it
> 
> :lol2:


I also think that is bang out of order. I don't believe fenwoman was 'craving attention' just blooming furious, and rightly so. She got reported and does everything DECENT by her animals, you wanted to dye them funky colours with food colouring...hmm, very odd indeed.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well im leaving this thread i dont wonna take sides soooo 

but one last thing i was thinking alsorts of things just last night like i wonder if i could build a viv (crazy i know because im 13)

but anyway im not trieng to save a extra lot of money for a parrot so anybody eny jobs haha.....

and maybe he wanted to do something that wouldnt harm his animals but make them odd or unusual....


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> I don't think you can say that dyeing animals unecessarily for your own amusement is being 'responsible'.
> 
> For identification purposes, if they all have similar markings then fair enough. But just because you're bored and thought you'd give it a try, doesn't sit well with me at all.
> 
> ...


Now theres 3 words to describe me .

Im really not botherd what her reasons for posting it was, fact is she posted it and got attention for it and i was refering to her just seems to be the case on here shes not the only person to have been reported and posted it on here......


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well im leaving this thread i dont wonna take sides soooo
> 
> but one last thing i was thinking alsorts of things just last night like i wonder if i could build a viv (crazy i know because im 13)
> 
> but anyway im not trieng to save a extra lot of money for a parrot so anybody eny jobs haha.....


Doesnt right matter anyway think i might just get this locked lol seems like a thought has turned into an arguement yet again because people wan tto jump in and cause an arguement


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> i best behave other wise ill get the RSPCA phoned on my then i can come on here and crave attention for it


:lol::lol:

ETA: I have nothing against fenwoman, I believe she is a valuable part of this forum.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

See ther was no reference to Pam/Fenwomen on that so think youve jumped the gun a bit their Katie


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I have absolutley no relveance to the past argument in this thread but back to the topic..i dye my hair alot! and i mean almost every other weekend i use all herbal hair dye etc but i also have a house ferret! I was dying my purple bits a couple of months ago and placed the dye on the side of the bath thinking that fuzz was upstairs! before i knew it the bottle had been knocked over and fuzz was purple! lukily for me it only got over his back and no where near his face! It took about 4 weeks to get it off him!
Before i get slated i dont dye my animals atall he decided to dye himself! im against it but just thought id try break the ice a bit.
It was a rather adorable moment though!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> I have absolutley no relveance to the past argument in this thread but back to the topic..i dye my hair alot! and i mean almost every other weekend i use all herbal hair dye etc but i also have a house ferret! I was dying my purple bits a couple of months ago and placed the dye on the side of the bath thinking that fuzz was upstairs! before i knew it the bottle had been knocked over and fuzz was purple! lukily for me it only got over his back and no where near his face! It took about 4 weeks to get it off him!
> Before i get slated i dont dye my animals atall he decided to dye himself! im against it but just thought id try break the ice a bit.
> It was a rather adorable moment though!!


 now you KNOW we need pics :lol2:


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Doesnt right matter anyway think i might just get this locked lol seems like a thought has turned into an arguement yet again because people wan tto jump in and cause an arguement


its not a case of causing an argument, you asked the question and got honest answers, lots of people think its wrong, if you cant hack that then run to a mod to get it locked before you make yourself look any worse :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

eace:eace:eace:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> eace:eace:eace:


:grouphug:


Mark, did you know leaping lizards moved a while back? Just checking in case you went looking for the one on fourth street :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> 
> Mark, did you know leaping lizards moved a while back? Just checking in case you went looking for the one on fourth street :lol2:


 haha lol 

Well thats why i couldnt find it lol 

Where are they now then ?

Im a complete noob.


Im going to ignore any "Honest" answer from now on.....


I thought it would be a fun day to spend with my rats since no1 else knows what they are like so how would anyone know how they would react to it, of course i wouldnt be doing their faces just their bodys and ill runa mod if i like its away of preventing arguements on the forum not just being people are being idiots (no offence to anyone just couldnt think of another word lol )

Right im going now back to my drinking game or is that irresponsbile of me to be drinking while i have pets too......

:Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

in acomb behind the bath store  Next time I go i can meet you at the train station and show you if you want :lol2:


----------

